# No Water and no steam



## Roger61 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Gaggia(it is not a classic or a baby just Gaggia). I've just hit a problem whereby no water is coming out of the group head. I've removed the shower screen and plate.

The steam wand IS not working, and when switched on the pump vibrates, and seems to suck water up, but then push it back down an "overflow" on the RHS of the machine back into the water receptacle and it is hot. the ready lamp lids green after a while.

The shower plate/screen was last cleared a week ago, along with my first backflush. The machine has never (!) been descaled, but nor have I noticed issues with the machine being used 1-4 times per day, every day.

I've taken out the boiler and checked for blockage, didn´t find any blockage. ( By taken every part away and blown air throw it ). what is the next step? so I'm hoping for help.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it a model with a 3 way solenoid? If so my guess would be that it's got jammed with gunk.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If it was the solenoid there should be water coming out the steam wand. It sounds like a block further back- opv or similar piece, whatever is diverting water back into the resevoir? Pics would be good, or at least a model number so we can confirm components.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good point, the OPV diverts water back to the tank so a likely candidate also.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the water is returning to the tank the OPV is working as the return is from the OPV. More probably solenoid if it has one. Blowing through does not work as the pressure it works at is 10 to 15 bar ( 147 to 220 psi )


----------



## Roger61 (Dec 12, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Is it a model with a 3 way solenoid? If so my guess would be that it's got jammed with gunk.


No its not the model whit solenoid.


----------



## Roger61 (Dec 12, 2015)

file:///C:/Users/Roger/oldpc/image2.JPG there is´n any model number but I find one sticker it says mod:COFFEE number:025144


----------



## Roger61 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you taken the valve out behind the shower dispersion plate and disassembled and cleaned it ? If not you need to do this.

On the steam valve where it meets the boiler there is a valve with a ball in this needs checking cleaning and refitting .

Make sure the pipe/ connection to the bottom (back) of the boiler is clear, do not lose the small "O" ring


----------



## Roger61 (Dec 12, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Have you taken the valve out behind the shower dispersion plate and disassembled and cleaned it ? If not you need to do this.
> 
> On the steam valve where it meets the boiler there is a valve with a ball in this needs checking cleaning and refitting .
> 
> Make sure the pipe/ connection to the bottom (back) of the boiler is clear, do not lose the small "O" ring


Yes! I have don all that.


----------



## Roger61 (Dec 12, 2015)

Please I need some help! any one?


----------

